# Toro 621 vs 721



## kkowalski (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, I run a small snow removal business and I will have 10-15 accounts this season. I currently run a plow on a wrangler and a 2 stage Ariens and an older 1 stage. I'm in NJ so we usually don't get over a foot of snow. I'm looking to buy 2 newer 1 stages since we usually only get on average about 5" of snow. I can get two toro 621 R's for $550 which are in good condition. My concern is though, should I hold off and get 721 R's with more power, is it that much of a difference? My other choice is to get one 621 r and one 721 r for $300 each. But I have to drive an extra 2 hours round trip to get the 721. The 621's are only 40min from my house. Sorry I rambled on but what are your thoughts? 

-Kurt


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Kowalski, welcome to *SBF!!* you would probably need to use both to know which was better or if the 621 would be just as good as the 721. budget come into play also as it would probably cost less to buy two 621's


----------



## kkowalski (Dec 26, 2015)

I can get a 621 for $300 and a 721 for $300 I just have to drive farther to get the 721. I think it's worth it no?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Get the 7-21 4 sure.k:k:* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Kkowalski


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've driven an hour one way just to pick up a couple of my toro's


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

kkowalski said:


> I can get a 621 for $300 and a 721 for $300 I just have to drive farther to get the 721. I think it's worth it no?


 Seems like you would go and check out the 621 anyway. Then this might influence your next move. If the 621 wasn't as good as expected then be prepared to drive further. Good luck.


----------



## kkowalski (Dec 26, 2015)

emded up drive an hour and a half to get the 721 r which is almost brand new for $300


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Kurt. I think you made a good purchase on the 721. Since you are doing snow removal commercially, I would have a few spare paddles, spark plugs, scrapers and belts available in an emergency. If you are a new user of this type of machine, read the owners and parts manuals to become familiar with the procedures needed to repair them safely and quickly. Nothing worse than sitting in the middle of a customers parking lot at 3:00 am and trying to figure out how to fix something (been there, done that).:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## kkowalski (Dec 26, 2015)

Grunt, thank you, I will do that. I might get a 621 r as a back up his week as well, along with my Ariens 2 stage


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

welcome from NJ too. What part? I am in Burlington county


----------

